# iPad problem, "A problem occurred with this page so it was reloa



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

For about a month, my iPad (5 years old?) keeps getting slow when scrolling down a page, then crashing- saying "A problem has occurred with this page and has been reloaded". 
Then it comes back. But it's slow and painful. 
My searches suggest it's not a virus, and there is 1.8 gigs of available storage on the unit. 
Any ideas how to make it better?
Thanks!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

There are many possible solutions. Here are a few I found on my first search. 

http://ipadproblems.net/ipad-running-slow/
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-speed-up-a-slow-aging-iphone-or-ipad-1242952403
http://www.iphonetopics.com/ipad-2-vey-slow-issue-ios-8/

I could go on but you provided no info about what iPad version you have or what version of IOS you have.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok thank you Logbuilder. All I searched for was viruses, I will check your links, the ipad I have doesn't say which model but will figure it out.


----------

